# Bocote Pots



## myingling (Jan 16, 2014)

Did a wood trade with Adillo303 for some bocote and heres few pots copper glass matching strikers I got spun up ,,, Had to do a ca finish on these calls as the wood seemed realy oily

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice looking calls.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice my friend.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep, nice calls !


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 16, 2014)

@Adillo303 

Very nice mike, that bocote makes beautiful pots


----------

